# any news ...



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been away for a while, any news on a new slimline? Think of the possibilities.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> I have been away for a while, any news on a new slimline? Think of the possibilities.


there is a new 3D printed SL-1 that uses a can-style motor, being perfected @ this time...

Bubba 123 :wave:

check on "Shapeways"..


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks. Who is making it?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Thanks. Who is making it?


PP & Highwingpilot @ Slot Lodge..
from "Shapeways" 3D printing ..

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, that SL1 Chassis doesn't appeal to me at all. ie- I don't like the speed of those can motors, I prefer slower and the ability to rebuild the motors like in a slimline T-Jet, plus the fact that I do NOT like using braided pick-ups, they wear too fast on sectional standard "Toy" track, and can get all messed up in a crash.
Nope, I'll wait for a Slimline repop of the old Aurora....thank you.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Completely out of the question.*

Oh yes heaven forbid; the SL-1 sounds like the invention of the debil. :devil:

You'll have to do heinous things like adjust your voltage and use a properly rated controller; as well as fixing scraggly rail joints and lubricating/dressing braids Apparently they actually expect you to build a chassis and set it up.

It sounds like such a .....

slot car :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*****


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

alpink said:


> ruh roh


well, "I'm" in the Process of putting 1 together....
& "I'm" ... "Technically-Challenged".....:drunk::freak::tongue:

it looks like; "The Cat's Meow" for customs w/ unlimited wheel-base adjustments...

various arrangements of parts are readily available, & more coming in..

...swivel flag-guides (maybe w/ front wheels turning corners (??)....

they can even be used for 1/43 scale builds from w/ I can see on mine....

simple "Can" motor, like my 1/43 & 1/32's......

many I have had for.... 45+/- years with the original motors still working fine... 

(Gilbert & Eldon 1/32's anyways.. the rest are about 5yrs. old or less..)

on the down-side, 3D printed stuff, feels a tad "Grainy" to the touch....
but Sturdy... 
and a light dusting w 600grt. wet/dry cures that in any case....

only Time-Will-Tell, on this concept... simple, yet efficient (So far anyways..)

like anything else "NEW", it will "Evolve" as time/use continues....
definitely Not your standard/customary HO Chassis.. but (??? :freak

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

******

Mr T-jet: 










Rather than sitting in the pumpkin patch with Linus waiting for a Slimline redeaux, some of us got together and accidentally made a silly little slot car. The SL-1 is just a simple slot car kit for builders, where the Slimline is a "Ready to run" chassis . It's not a Slimline replacement, nor was it ever intended to be. ANY comparisons beyond the adjective "slim" is completely ludicrous. They are apples and oranges in both concept and design. The primary intention was to get away from the conventionally manufactured bricks and slabs; that have ruled H0 since the golden age and limited styling opportunities. No longer confining body styling to rectangular muscle car lumps, a doorstop lexan wedge, or a fray style resin drop biscuit.

Certainly not for everybody. Still, in the end, rather than being stillborn: the SL-1 came out pretty cool. Since it came out of the shadows, the new ideas and retrofits are flying so fast and furious it's hard to keep up. It's what happens when you get a bunch of cats together who have been around since the days of Vibrators and Pittmans, then insert a very talented computer design guru with a slot car background. The SL-1 literally smoked the tires from concept to prototype in just four months including the holidays! No real intention, no particular motive; just throwback slot car maniacs doing what comes naturally.











Intentionally retro using a big scale layout, but now in H0. The SL-1 combines modern technologies for a lightweight alternative platform. It uses RC Heli motor power, already race proven in H0; combined with an adjustable wheel base 3D printed chassis. 3D printed chassis have already been successfully used in 1/32 chassis. The builder chooses axle size, gear sets, wheels and tires, type of guide, method of body mounting (snap on or screw on). 





This video of the unrefined prototype demonstrates plenty of zip. #001 as shown, was just slapped together one Saturday morning using a Life Like crown, a Tyco pinion, T-jet long axles, second generation Xcellerator wheels, PVT Rear tires, Super Tire fronts, and a T-jet guide pin. Then I spent the rest of the afternoon dialing it in. Consider a version using trued lightweight silifoams, a titanium rear axle, and a weight tunable front axle set up. Pleasantly surprising, the giddy-up potential is there. 


In the kit, you get the chassis base, a couple of front carriers, and an assortment of various snap on body adapter clips.

Wanna run Tyco parts? Then do so!

Wanna run vintage AFX parts? Go right ahead!

Wanna do your own thing? Thats the whole idea! :thumbsup:

Wanna stick with RTR? Then thats OK too!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The SL-1 Kinda looks like a scaled down version of my 1960's era Eldon 1/32 Slot Car Chassis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Exactly!

The classic old school wasp layout. Tried and true.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> The SL-1 Kinda looks like a scaled down version of my 1960's era Eldon 1/32 Slot Car Chassis.


Yup!! :thumbsup:
I use the old Eldon Adjustable 2 pin Chassis for my 1/32 customs 
easy, simple.....

with my Eyesight, Arthritis & Nerve-Degeneration, my "Only" regret on the SL-1...
is; that it is "Small/Small Parts"....
but it IS, "HO" after all :freak::drunk: (ROFLOL)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a couple ordered, can't wait for them to get here. Something else to play with!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. The SL1 looks great. A few questions though... speed wise, how does it compare to a top running tweaked yet stock tjet? The cost, and what do I get for the money? This a non magnetic down force type of car as in tjets correct? How does it compare in size to a slimline? Thanks this looks great. Good job! MRTJET


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I need to get some reamers mod the axle holes and find a year puller to pull of the Tyco gears. I also need to find my old lifelines for the crown gear.

Do you remove the bottom piece of the pickup/gude pinhlder/front axle holder after you attach the guide pin?

Except for the raised axle hole like a standard tent it is thin low sleek can fit any slimline body plus much longer wheelbase. If someone mass produced them ready to run they would go like hot cakes


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

it is narrower than a slim line.
it has options to add traction magnets.
designed to allow for narrower bodies than even the Aurora slim line.
I can not comment on speed comparisons as I haven't built one yet. I have two and haven't found the time to biuld properly.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

it looks great !! I need about a half a dozen to get started .
this will be great for the customs I like to build ..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

How much are they and who is selling them?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Shapeways.com They are 3d printed Chassis are only 6 something however shapeways shipping is a tad high.


https://www.shapeways.com/product/2...eelbase?li=search-results-1&optionId=56498902


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> it has options to add traction magnets.


What are the options to add traction magnets? I went to the shapeways website, but did not see anything regarding adding traction magnets.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I might have to get a couple- got several bodies to use on one.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*jumped the gun, not the shark*



vansmack2 said:


> What are the options to add traction magnets? I went to the shapeways website, but did not see anything regarding adding traction magnets.


a coming version will have option for traction magnets.
sorry, I was mistaken.
(NOT "my bad"!)

:wave:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

alpink said:


> a coming version will have option for traction magnets.
> sorry, I was mistaken.
> (NOT "my bad"!)
> 
> :wave:


OK, thanks.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Did anyone build any of these? I'm wondering how difficult they are? and where do you buy the motors?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Those motors are often available for a couple of bucks, so you can just toss them when they go off. Some people just put a resistor inside of the car between a wiper and the motor to drop the voltage a bit. We run our gravity cars at 12 volts, but some of the can motors are actually designed to run on a much lower voltage, so the car might be overpowered or the motor could die an early death.


----------

